# Where to buy Black Russian Boar stock?



## It's Me

Anyone know where to buy some Black Russians to introduce a population on our land?

Dennis.


----------



## Hunterrs




----------



## 243Savage

Rob...can I get some of that corn?


----------



## jason308

I may be way off here, but I believe it is illegal to import animals like that unless they go through a pile of tests...Brucellosis, etc.....Not sure, but why would you want them? They probably will move around on and off of your property and tear up EVERYTHING in sight, many places you can't even plant a flippin food plot!


----------



## It's Me

No worries. Legal stuff would of course be taken care of.


----------



## Robk

Jason is correct but I am also pretty sure that you also will have to build a high-fence setup to keep them from spreading off of your property.  Contact the DNR to make sure.

Rob


----------



## jason308

*Rob.....*

Yeah and have you ever tried to keep a hog enclosed in a fence????   Not saying it can't be done, but let me know how it turns out.....Good luck....


----------



## Robk

Not personally but get in contact with Nate at Appalachianfarms.com and ask him how his are doing.  LOL  He has a high fence hog hunting deal going in Bartow County.


----------



## jason308

*Rob......*

That is amazing! I know folks who have had them root out of ANYTHING! As I said earlier I'm sure it could be done....... Sorry to get


----------



## Jriley

I've been to Russia twice, and have seen hogs both times in the woods up near the border with Finland. I'm sorry to tell y'all that none of them were black. They were all reddish brown and really furry. The piglets running with the sows were striped.


----------



## GeauxLSU

Anyone know where I can get some coyotes to introduce to my property?  How about some fireants?

Sorry, I know you are asking a real question but man the implications of that are......     

Good luck and proceed with caution.  I hope your neighbors are VERY understanding folks.


----------



## ZMI

It's Me said:
			
		

> Anyone know where to buy some Black Russians to introduce a population on our land?
> 
> Dennis.



Have you tried ebay?  Or Walmart?  

Really have no idea.  Maybe check with some Hog Farmers in the state, they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## It's Me

Really cute comments everyone. Any chance you could provide info also?

Dennis.


----------



## ZMI

It's Me said:
			
		

> Really cute comments everyone. Any chance you could provide info also?
> 
> Dennis.



Call your local feed/seed store and ask them if they know of any hog farmers in your county.  Also might be able to check with the your County Ext. office???


----------



## It's Me

Thanks ZMI.

Dennis.


----------



## Just BB

Kroger has Chicken Stock and Beef Stock


----------



## It's Me

Amazing! For that matter, did you know that black bears aren't black either? 



			
				Jriley said:
			
		

> I've been to Russia twice, and have seen hogs both times in the woods up near the border with Finland. I'm sorry to tell y'all that none of them were black. They were all reddish brown and really furry. The piglets running with the sows were striped.


----------



## Jriley

I know there are color phases, but the one I killed was pretty black.


----------



## GeauxLSU

http://www.tworiversoutdoorclub.com/


----------



## Jriley

Look in Boar Hunter Magazine. There are people in there all the time that are selling European Boars. They aren't cheap, and they aren't black, but they have huge tusks and terrible attitudes. There are actually different bloodlines. I don't know if I would spend that kind of money and then release them into a free-range kind of situation though.


----------



## leadoff

Amazing!  I am killing hogs left and right on our place to get rid of them, and you are wanting to "introduce" hogs to your place.   Inform your neighboring land owners of your intentions first....I am sure they will be thrilled!  Also, after you drive your truck into a three-feet deep hole that some hog dug, remember these words, "You will be sorry!"


----------



## Randy

leadoff said:
			
		

> Amazing!  I am killing hogs left and right on our place to get rid of them, and you are wanting to "introduce" hogs to your place.   Inform your neighboring land owners of your intentions first....I am sure they will be thrilled!  Also, after you drive your truck into a three-feet deep hole that some hog dug, remember these words, "You will be sorry!"



You know, we hear this quite often but it seems those that have them and want to get rid of them never offer to allow those who would love to hunt them do so.  Woody has a great idea.  A pay hunt every year after deer season then they can use the money for the club.


----------



## GeauxLSU

Randy said:
			
		

> You know, we hear this quite often but it seems those that have them and want to get rid of them never offer to allow those who would love to hunt them do so.  Woody has a great idea.  A pay hunt every year after deer season then they can use the money for the club.


I've never killed a hog.  
Leadoff, when you gonna' have ALL of us over???


----------



## QuakerBoy

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I've never killed a hog.
> Leadoff, when you gonna' have ALL of us over???




Me either.....well?????


----------



## leadoff

Randy said:
			
		

> You know, we hear this quite often but it seems those that have them and want to get rid of them never offer to allow those who would love to hunt them do so.



We had some folks come out to our farm about six years ago and they caught quite a few.  Here is the biggest one they caught.  I talked to the guy who caught the beast last Saturday night, and he told me that they took this hog to some fenced-in plantation in Dublin after they caught him.  He said the hog broke out of the fence twice.


----------



## horsecreek

I can make one heckuva  black or white russian.. after a few of them, being in a fence might be a good thing for a few hours...


----------



## Jesse James

Come on fellas don`t cut my favorite kinda hunting out, I like catching them hogs a whole lot better than deer hunting. If you got a hog problem just call & me & my partners will gladly help out. Reall y though you need to check with the state agriculture dept, hogs must be tested & taged. We have to do it for our hog dog field trials, also once tagged they are not to be released into the wild. You must have a permit to move hogs live. We do alot of club clean outs, work with farmers also. Hogs are a great game animal to hunt, of course I hunt with dogs & will not shoot one when deer hunting, I`ve got plenty of hog meat. I keep 2-3 around in a pen to train dogs during the year. They do some major damage & are hard to control, we catch well over 100 a year & have been at it for 15 years, not sure if we even put a dent in the population. They breed quicker than rabbits. If you plan to build a hunt preserve you must take alot into consideration, you don`t want them getting out for sure, they are already a problem. We cut alot of boars in some clubs & leave them for the hunters, now they can`t breed & they get nice & big to make good mounts. When we clean a club we always offer meat to the hunters that own or lease the club, the same with farmers. Most of the time we`re just glad to have a place to run our dogs & let them do what they were bred to do, plus we can hunt hogs all year long. Got to love that. I do understand what everyone is saying, I do deer hunt, rabbit hunt, squirrel hunt & carry my kids with me. Ya`ll take care & hunt safe   Jesse James


----------



## Vernon Holt

I agree fully with the thrust of JJ's post. Baying and catching hogs with good dogs is great sport. The most excitement that I have ever had was over the baying and catching of a large boar that didn't want to be caught.

Was blessed to have the free reign to hunt anywhere on 140,000
acres. Took full advantage of it. To my regret, those days are gone forever, never to return.


----------



## Palmetto

leadoff said:
			
		

> We had some folks come out to our farm about six years ago and they caught quite a few.  Here is the biggest one they caught.  I talked to the guy who caught the beast last Saturday night, and he told me that they took this hog to some fenced-in plantation in Dublin after they caught him.  He said the hog broke out of the fence twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how do you "catch" a hog this big? I have heard about it but never seen it done. And if it breaks out of the fence how do you re catch it? Sounds kinda dicey to me!
Click to expand...


----------



## Randy

leadoff said:
			
		

> We had some folks come out to our farm about six years ago and they caught quite a few.  Here is the biggest one they caught.  I talked to the guy who caught the beast last Saturday night, and he told me that they took this hog to some fenced-in plantation in Dublin after they caught him.  He said the hog broke out of the fence twice.



Probably Millwood Plantation.  They have a 40 acre fence you can "hunt" in.


----------



## Jesse James

Thats a HOG in the pic, I `m not sure how you would catch him. I`d have to use at least two or three catch dogs & hope the baydogs grabed hold just to slow him down. Legging & flipping would be another story. We don`t scale everything we catch but I know we caught two in Texas a couple of years ago that went 318 & 369. The 318 lb`er we caught with two bulldogs & 4 bay dogs, the 369`er was walking off with 1 bulldog & 6 baydogs on him, we run in on him & got him rolled, that was alot of pork to throw. I would guess most of our catches range anywhere from 50-200 lbs. One of the biggest we ever caught was a huge sow that was piggie, couldn`t guess the wieght on her. She was deep in a swamp & too hard to drag so we brought her out in quarters. Man that is a big one fellas, but ya never know whats going to be at the end of your dogs nose till you get to the bay.  All this talk kinda makes me want to turn them dogs loose tonight, well if I didn`t have to be to work tomorrow I would.  Ya`ll have a good one.


----------



## GeauxLSU

leadoff said:
			
		

> We had some folks come out to our farm about six years ago and they caught quite a few.  Here is the biggest one they caught.  I talked to the guy who caught the beast last Saturday night, and he told me that they took this hog to some fenced-in plantation in Dublin after they caught him.  He said the hog broke out of the fence twice.


Leadoff,
Since you saw it, how big was that hog?  It appears the guys are a good ways in the back of the picture so it's hard to tell how big it is.  Not that I blame them mind you....


----------



## Jesse James

Here`s one we caught last December, he went 187 lbs cut my best dogs throat & stuck two more. We got him out alive & the dogs all made it too.


----------



## horsecreek

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4489792.stm


Its a start.....


----------



## Jesse James

This is my best hunting partner & me with a shoat.


----------



## leadoff

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Leadoff,
> Since you saw it, how big was that hog?  It appears the guys are a good ways in the back of the picture so it's hard to tell how big it is.  Not that I blame them mind you....



I wasn't involved in that night of madness, so I didn't get to see the beast personally.  I have another picture of my dad and my uncle with the hog....they are both big men!    I'll see if I can round it up.  As far as weight, I was told easily pushing 500.



			
				Palmetto said:
			
		

> Exactly how do you "catch" a hog this big? I have heard about it but never seen it done. And if it breaks out of the fence how do you re catch it? Sounds kinda dicey to me!



I have never been involved with catching hogs....I shoot them!     As far as "dicey,"  I know the guy personally, it was on our land, my dad was there, my uncle was there, and there's the picture.... 

Oh and here's another one I caught....on trail cam  :


----------



## Palmetto

leadoff said:
			
		

> I have never been involved with catching hogs....I shoot them!     As far as "dicey,"  I know the guy personally, it was on our land, my dad was there, my uncle was there, and there's the picture....



By "dicey" I only meant precarious or difficult! I was not saying that it hadn't been caught just that it would be a heck of a time catching one that big!


----------



## leadoff

Palmetto said:
			
		

> By "dicey" I only meant precarious or difficult! I was not saying that it hadn't been caught just that it would be a heck of a time catching one that big!



Gotcha!  Sorry about the misunderstanding!


----------



## hunterclaus

You can find Russian Blood Line hogs at http://www.brutalboarcreations.com/


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Jriley said:


> I've been to Russia twice, and have seen hogs both times in the woods up near the border with Finland. I'm sorry to tell y'all that none of them were black. They were all reddish brown and really furry. The piglets running with the sows were striped.



Very true.. 

First off there is no such thing as a "Russian" hog. 


Black is not a natural  "Wild" color. True EUROPEAN boar are colors ranging from a dark brown with silver/blonde highlites to blond and silvers and light reds.

If you are wanting to introduce some EUROPEAN bloodline to your existung wild hog population then you need some Pure European boars in your woods.  I would make sur etht it is lehgal where you intend to do this as well as trafficking them across state lines.

Wild boar hunting is beginning to de-throne deer hunting in some areas of the country. Managed right they can coexist with deer and turkey and not damage the habitat.  We have a 12,000 acre area managed for deer and turkey and hogs as well as quail and dove and we see tns of hogs, huge bucks and all other forms of hunting is top notch.

Black colorarion in a  hog is a domestic trait passed down thru years of breeding.


----------



## Hogguide

Tn_Extreme said:


> Very true..
> First off there is no such thing as a "Russian" hog.
> Black colorarion in a  hog is a domestic trait passed down thru years of breeding.


























The Wild, FREE Ranging hogs that inhabit my swamps are always either Red or Black, or some variation of those two colors and extremely hairy. Especially along the ridgeline of their back.
The hogs that we hunt here in Middle Georgia in the Ocmulgee River Corridor have always been there. In Fact, Deer, Bear, Turkey and hogs have NEVER had to be restocked in the Ocmulgee River Basin as has been done with the rest of the State of Georgia. The only other place in Georgia that you will find that to be true is the Okeefenokee Swamp. It has also, never had to be restocked to have a hunt able population of wild game. 
The Creek Indians, as well as a host of other Indians thru the years, that lived in and near Macon Georgia hunted these same woods for thousands of years. We often find artifacts while hunting in the swamps for these elusive creatures.
Hogguide


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Hogguide,

In the pics you posted above all of the hogs show European characteristics which proves somewhere back thru their ancestory there was some European blood introduced.

for example...

 the long straight noseline

 the coloration along the cheeklines 

 shoulders bigger than the hams

to name the physical obvious.  

Good looking hogs BTW.

We have some VERY STRONG European bloodlins in the free ranging hogs around my area of the state here.  Some "appear" very pure.  Whe  you put dogs on them they run like deer, rarely bay, and have much longer tusks at a earlier age then the run of the mill wild hog I see down south when I hunt La. and texas.



There is actually a DNA test they can perform and tell you what %  of European  blood your hog has.

Below is a Pure European boar I own that come from the Utica zoo.  He is 100% pure bred European.  His parents come from Europe.  He jsut turned 2 qnd is starting to fill out and bulk up some. He probaly weighs soemwhere around 175 right now.  True pure European boar rarely  get over 350 when fully grown.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hogs are not native to this continent, only javelinas are. The first hogs "stocked" here was done in the late 1530s and early 1540s by the Hernando De Soto expedition. They were brought along as a portable food source for the conquistadors, and naturally, some of them escaped.

Sorry to get off-topic.


----------



## Tn_Extreme

Not off topic at all.

In the late 1800's there was some Pure European boar imprted and rleases in the North East and the Smoky Mountains.

Over the years the Smoky Mountain hogs interbred with the free ranging domestic sows and priduced the wild hogs we typically in the south refer to as 'Razorbacks".


----------



## BubbaReb7

First off, if DNR finds out, you will get fined a certain percentage each day per hog that you release.  Not a good idea.  I helped catch a bunch of hogs for a guy in Cartersville who turned them loose on his hog proofed fenced land and he still got into a mess of trouble.   If you know a way around all of that, then go for it.  With that being said, black hogs are usually feral hogs.  The red and blondish / grey colored hogs have russian in them.  You can get on a number of websites where farmers will sell hogs they have trappe dor want relocated.. (baydog.com, hog-dogs. come etc.  just search it on google. )  Good luck buddy.  I love hunting hogs with my dogs, but let me tell ya, they are an absolutenightmare for you and your neighbors land, and they breed like rabbits.


----------



## Tn_Extreme

BubbaReb7 said:


> they breed like rabbits.



Sometimes.... But The more European blood they have in them the smaller the litters and the less they come into heat in a year.

A pure European sow will only breed once a year and litter sizes rarely exceed 5-6 pigs. Most times 3-4 is average.


----------



## Tn_Extreme

I know of some areas where they have done this and it has worked very well.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

This thread went from sarcastically funny to intersting. I personally wouldn't want them on my property if I had some. They are fun to hunt, but are VERY destructive. My buddy's uncle and cousin were desperate to get rid of the hogs on their 700 acres. The pigs tore up fields, roads, or whatever else was in site. They started putting corn piles in the back yard. The put it where they could peek at it out the living room window while watching TV. If they looked over and saw pigs they'd quietly go into the kitchen and open the window. Then they'd poke the rifle out and pop as many as they could. Eventually the hogs got the point and left the property.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Why tell the neighbors..none of their business what i do on my property.  If it is legal and the man can do it legally, who cares the least bit what the neighbors think.  Any of you tell the neighbors you were not going to mow the lawn for a month, or that you were gonna leave that *** out in the back lawn for a year, or better yet, that you were going to rip off the siding and hang plastic in the place of new siding for the summer...NO!!  So, why would i tell them i was gonna raise a few hogs.  I wouldn't.  It is none of their business what i do, just like their sentements...

Dennis, knock yourself out till the cows come home but just make sure everything is legal and up to snuff...I am on your side.  Maybe in the future you will look me up if one gets out and you can not catch him


----------



## neckringer

nobody owns free roaming wildlife!!!
If you land is not fenced and you release hogs and they do damage to nearby fields or what not Im sure that the land owners could seek damage money from you.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

I was assuming that they were going to be fenced dude and if that was going to be the case, i would not tell my neighbors about getting them as if i was seeking out their approval or input.


----------



## gahoghntr

i have a fenced operation with alot of boars in there and they dont get out but DNR has nothing to do with hogs in enclosures you have to talk to dept of agricultureand it is illegal to introduce hogs back into the wild after they have been  captured or raised in a pen


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

GAHOGHNTR, did you ever get anything at griffin ridge??  When you gonna come up and hunt Hunter with me!!


----------



## gahoghntr

hogs are very hard to guess weight everyone usually over guesses by fifty to seventy five lbs here is one shot in our preserve guessed his weight at 300 but he only weighed 252






heres a couple more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



218lbs





344 lbs


----------



## gahoghntr

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> GAHOGHNTR, did you ever get anything at griffin ridge??  When you gonna come up and hunt Hunter with me!!



no i did not get anything how bout you


----------



## gahoghntr

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> GAHOGHNTR, did you ever get anything at griffin ridge??  When you gonna come up and hunt Hunter with me!!



saturday morning we left early after them dogs ran all over us and did not go back sat evening.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

GAHOGHNTR, I did not go out Saturday,  I was not allowed.  The wife wanted me at home cause i am going home to NYS for Thanksgiving. (1st week of Gun season)  I talked to Jim and he said he did squat as well...I will be in on the 27th of Nov...Want to come to Hunter after that and see if you can get something like we were talking about??


----------



## gahoghntr

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> GAHOGHNTR, I did not go out Saturday,  I was not allowed.  The wife wanted me at home cause i am going home to NYS for Thanksgiving. (1st week of Gun season)  I talked to Jim and he said he did squat as well...I will be in on the 27th of Nov...Want to come to Hunter after that and see if you can get something like we were talking about??



get with me when you get back shotgun or muzzleloader up there only rightyou can get my number off the web site


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

I will do that then....and yea...muzzleloader or slugs only


----------

